# ABF's?



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

African Butterfly fishes - - - ABF's.

If I was to breed these strange but lovable creatures, if I was succesful what would I do with all the BABIES???


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sell 'em, silly!


----------

